# Removing black trim on a 20 gallon tank



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a standard 20 gallon Hagen tank. Ive been thinking to remove the black plastic trim on the top part. I've looked closely and saw that the silicone are located on the four corners to attach the trim onto the outer face of the glass. 

Will it be a bad idea to remove the black trim to get a cleaner look ? Or will it be a structural disaster?? 

Comments please  Thanks!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You'll get the rimless look, but the glass is unfinished on the top edge, so it'll look messy and not nearly as good as you think it might. 

I'd just leave it the way it is, or buy a tank that is made trimless.


----------



## Gargoyle (Aug 21, 2008)

The only tank I ever had that popped its silicone and let go up high was one where the black trim on top had been removed. It has a structural function, especially if it is a cheaply made tank.
With a 20, it may be okay, but on a larger tank, don't go there.


----------



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

I remember finding this step by step article when i was researching the validity of structual support of tank trims:

http://www.natureaquariumclubofutah.com/How_to_Remove_the_Rim_off_a_Standard_Rimmed_Tank.pdf

Most articles i read do say the trims is more for decoration and setup purposes. I even emailed Hagen awhile back and they kinda agreed. But they also didn't say remove all the trims 

10G seems safe.. dont' know bout 20G. Depends how you feel!


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have to agree with ameekplec. It is not a finished glass edge. It may even be off a bit with the ends a bit lower than the front and back. It's meant to be trimmed. The trimless aquariums are polished. But here's the thing... you can remove it to see what it looks like. If you don't like it... it is a good idea to reseal it all the way around with a thick bead of silicone to stop it from wicking up and over the sides via the trim when the tank is quite full. I always seal the top trim on the inside when a tank is brand new. If I can't remove the trim because it is well stuck I still will seal it on the inside edge.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I would say leave it and buy yourself a rimless tank. Funny it's rimless instead of trimless. I never understood that lol.

It'll look ugly if you take the black trim off. May not be even and glass won't be polished. Might be sharp too so that's another thing to be careful with.


----------

